# Dateiname als Variable übergeben



## izb (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

wisst ihr wie ich mit vb-script den Dateinamen in eine Variable übergeben kann?

Als Bsp:
In Outlook kann man den Inhalt einer E-Mail mit "Item.Body" in eine Variable stecken.
Aber wie mache ich das mit dem Dateinamen?


Ich danke schon mal im vorraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## Cthulhu (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Probier einmal mit Dir. Es kommt auf die Anwendungsoberfläche an.

Beispiel um alle Filenamen in einem Ordner aufindig zu machen:

```
Do While Len(strPfad) 
Loop
```


----------

